# Distraction, distraction, distraction.



## 59Ballons

Distraction is absolute key to managing your depersonalization. Something as simple as watching a movie or going to a fun party with friends will give you momentary relief, and boost your spirits. I cannot stress enough that even though you may not want to leave your home, and you may feel like doing nothing and seeing nobody, sitting alone and wallowing in depression will do nothing but worsen your depersonalization.


----------



## SantosB

Although it is true that distraction is important to avoid an excesive stress, it is also true that it will not help to increase your contact with the reality. I mean, it is important to realize it is not enough.


----------



## 59Ballons

I agree. I think distraction for me helps temporarily... But that just keeps my morale up and I am more hopeful. It takes a long time of stress management and other things to actually recover.

Have a great day!


----------



## 59Ballons

This morning as soon as I got up, I dunked my head in cold water and I went for a run around my neighborhood. That has helped me feel better so far today


----------



## katiej

seems i have it worse then. i cannot go jogging. i want to cry everywhere i go. i feel like nothing at all makes sense and everything i know is a lie. im terrified and cannot connect with anything i know. being in the moment with distractions is all that helps me. i find it too hard to believe that dp is doing this to me.


----------



## 59Ballons

It a seems to come back worse with a vengeance after I feel better. I always seem to get stuck in the "well you felt bad yesterday and the day before, so you're probably going to feel like crap again later today". That's where you have to tell yourself that you're over thinking everything and that just because you felt bad yesterday it doesn't mean that you will feel bad again. Staying positive amongst all of the hellish existential anxiety and Depersonalization is key.


----------



## katiej

i so wish i could put into words the way i feel... but its like nothing could ever be better now that i have felt and thought this way.. yano? almost like i have figured somethng out.


----------



## 59Ballons

I agree. I feel like I've "discovered" something and now life can never be the same because I know this. But all this is is the anxiety putting a sour tinge on your life. You now associate every waking moment with the anxiety and DP and weird thoughts, so that's why we feel like we "know something" that we didn't before. But it's only a sour feeling.

When I was younger, I had hot dogs one night for dinner, and I threw up that night (I had the flu). For the next two years, I couldn't eat hot togs because I associated them with vomiting, and I felt like I would vomit when I thought of eating them. I think this situation that we are in is similar. Every day for a while, we have been dealing with DP, anxiety, and our own weird thoughts. This has sort of become our life. So now, whenever we think about going back to normal life, we "can't" because we "know something" that we didn't before. But all that is is just that negative sour tinge from associating life itself with DP, anxiety, and weird thoughts.


----------



## SantosB

Stay calm and bit a bit, day by day everything will be ok again.

Go for a walk everyday by known path from childhood. Try to connect with the person you were there. YOU are the same, simply cannot connect with these kind of thoughts. No transcendent thoughts, just thoughts regarding cars, trees, paths, flowers, plants, your father, your mother, your sisters and brothers, your body, ... JUMP, TOUCH THE LEAVES OF THE TREES,... this kind of things

Try not to watch yourself in the mirror, at least while you are in this phase.

Are you trying this?

For me worked and is still working to get a total recovery.


----------



## RonnieK

I agree that distraction is probably the ideal 'control' method. However, meds can keep you from *totally *loosing it.


----------



## 59Ballons

Music also helps with me. Not the soulful deep lyrics type of music (becuause when I'm under a high state if anxiety and DP, nothing connects with me because it's inside MY life... Words were created by humans and it's really weird because I feel dread when I think about that stuff) but high-paced electronic music. Try it.. House.net has a ton of free music to listen to and it may help  "Falcon Punch" by Razihel is one of my favorites


----------



## RonnieK

I'm serious when I say that being a workaholic helps keep it at bay.


----------



## RonnieK

I suppose that DP is like pain in that distrations give relief.


----------



## 59Ballons

RonnieK:

I totally agree. That's why I like school so much. Everyone was really happy that summer vacation started and that school was over, but I was secretly really sad because all day in the summer I'll just be wallowing in this DP and anxiety. But I think I'm improving 

Have a great day!


----------



## RonnieK

59,

Maybe you can find a 'high impact' activity to keep you focused. Regardless, you will improve. You may live a little harder, reach a little higher and want a little more than the next 'guy', but that's surviving.

(Uh Oh, there is no spell checker)

Best wishes,

RK


----------



## katiej

do u think by distracting it will take a good while for ur mind to recover ?


----------



## RonnieK

Distractions enable me to 'engage' in society somewhat normally. That, in turn gives you confidence. So after awhile, the anxiety gets more subdued. I guess the bottom line is "pushing forward". The distraction has to be real though. Other people can't tell you what you 'should' be doing. If you like something, you're going to have to do it or at least try.


----------



## katiej

but even after u distract theres not always instant results. it can be very gradual before u see improvment right!?


----------



## RonnieK

I can't say that distraction provides results other than giving you a 'break' from thinking about it so much.


----------



## katiej

Ye But it can let Ur mind heal. providing You have worked on the underlining cause like i have in therepy.


----------



## RonnieK

I haven't tried therapy other than meds. Do you recomended it?


----------



## katiej

yes 100 percent, u dont get dp for no reason


----------



## Guest

calisthenics has helped me somewhat

not really, but somewhat


----------



## clockwork8

I agree too. If you start to feel some kind of DP or anxiety coming on, try to change what you're doing and focus on something else that interests you. Social interaction is particularly useful - being alone and working on stuff still gives your mind more freedom to wander into places that might trigger more intense symptoms, and worry about how your condition is which only ever makes it worse. The best thing is to hang out with a friend you feel comfortable with in person, and go do something... anything pretty much, but maybe avoid too stimulating activities like clubs or having coffee (the caffeine makes it worse in my experience). Just try to do something where you'll be talking to each other and maybe walking around, experiencing new things. It will be better for taking your mind off the symptoms than sitting at home will.

If that isn't possible, still try to do something involving, as others have said.


----------



## 59Ballons

I spent a week at a camp, distracted, and I felt 100% better, and no worries whatsoever. Then I got home for the weekend and I immediately started worying about the pussyshit worries again. I felt awful. But then tonight I focused on other activities and simply STOPPED THINKING ABOUT THOSE THOUGHTS, and it disappeared. Stop burdening yourself with unnecessary obsessive thoughts. They DO NO GOOD. And we have created all of our own problems in our own minds.


----------



## RiseAboveThought

Distraction is the absolute holy grail to recover from this thing, I can not stress it enough. Time will pay off tremendously, so don't chase it. Best of wishes everyone.


----------



## jxz

59Ballons said:


> Distraction is absolute key to managing your depersonalization. Something as simple as watching a movie or going to a fun party with friends will give you momentary relief, and boost your spirits. I cannot stress enough that even though you may not want to leave your home, and you may feel like doing nothing and seeing nobody, sitting alone and wallowing in depression will do nothing but worsen your depersonalization.


Being DRed for 3 years, I've quit my job for one year and done nothing but watching News channels, movies and surely much much sleep for one year and played basketball for the last 6 months WITHOUT worrying about the symptoms.

Luckily, I am almost 99.99% recovered or probably even better than before DR....need to have a stress test in the workplace to

ensure it in the upcoming future.

BTW, no meds were ever taken.


----------



## gygjghbj

True, but distractions don't cover what the real issue is. It's only temporary. "Distractions" must be a part of a healthy lifestyle. Not just distractions alone.


----------

